# Same GC



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

The GC that I mentioned in the tub bedding thread has pulled another one. The plumber just called and said that the GC would not let him change the shower valve body. The GC was going to get new brushed nickle trim for the existing Delta valve. Well this is one of the old push button diverter tub and shower valves It is a tile shower now. There is no BN trim for this valve especially the diverter stem. Now the GC is telling him that he planned to have the plumber remove the stem and plug the diverter the whole time. I have never had to plug one. Have any of you? If you have , what did you use?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Intelligent, simply intelligent. "I want to save 200 bucks and I'll spend 500 to do so".


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

52 views and 1 response, not looking good at this point.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have never even considered plugging one of those diverters. I don't know why anyone would want to do that.





Paul


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> I have never even considered plugging one of those diverters. I don't know why anyone would want to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, but the GC insist it be done.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

No, never tried it. Like the other guy said, I don't know why anyone would want to especially when a remodel is the perfect time to upgrade to a modern valve anyway.

I would be concerned about leaks and liability with a modified valve myself.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Is the GC trying to keep expenses low? What is his reasoning?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I fancy myself a Delta aficionado. Never on my best day would I consider it. Replace the valve or walk.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

slickrick said:


> I agree, but the GC insist it be done.


 

Why are you dealing with this retard...money that good? 


You won't find a correct plug for that diverter. It's a fine thread, and any modification against mfg. design puts you in a ton of liability no matter what that idiot states as "I didn't know" nonsense.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

The GC has made 2 serious errors in judgement. First was not having the framing high enough to bed in under the tub and installing the tile, and not letting the plumber change the valve after being told by the plumber that it needed to be changed. It seems the GC thinks he knows more about what we do, than we do. I don't know if it is the money, or just ego.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Why are you dealing with this retard...money that good?
> 
> 
> You won't find a correct plug for that diverter. It's a fine thread, and any modification against mfg. design puts you in a ton of liability no matter what that idiot states as "I didn't know" nonsense.


I would have told the GC to shove it, back at the tub issue. It's another plumber in town. No money is worth all this to me. The plumber is a member here, he is just scared of you guy's. The only answer is going to be to remove the tile and install a new valve like should have been done at the start. I should have titled this " The Diverter to Nowhere". It's a total screw-up.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I forgot to tell you this. The GC told the plumber that he knows he can get a plug for the valve because he called 2 supply houses and they both said he could..... The supply houses were Lowes and Home Depot.


----------



## DownHill (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm the plumber. The GC does not tell me what will work or how to do it in relation to plumbing.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

We need a bumber sticker, " Just say NO to GC's"


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Have you spoken with the property owner? and explained how this attempt at saving a few bucks is a bad idea?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

slickrick said:


> ...plumber is a member here, he is just scared of you guy's...


Can't imagine why? :boxing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

DownHill said:


> I'm the plumber. The GC does not tell me what will work or how to do it in relation to plumbing.


 

Give me his phone number, I'll tell him I'm the lawyer representing the client whose house he's about to **** up and I'll tell him that a release/waiver of responsiblity document to protect you the plumber will be courriered to him by lunch time. :laughing:


DO IT!! 

You know I love a good time~! I'm cheap and easy like that. nline2long:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Any plumber worth his salt is a master with plumbers epoxy, just plug it. Lmao,,,,Just kidding. But I agree liability issues are all over the place here. Not to mention if whatever got used failed or was discovered later your name is who they will be spreading in the muk. Tough situation,, course when pushed I tell the GC to go find the exact plug, matched threads etc himself. I am curious though, if push come to shove is the opposite side of wall sheetrock or similar if a new valve becomes necesary? I just picture the time this GC is burning costing you,,, yeeek


----------



## drsplumbing (Nov 20, 2009)

never plugged the diverter... only have plugged the down spout to turn the valve in to a shower only unit


----------



## copperhead (Dec 26, 2009)

Tell him it is *impossible*, it can not be done. And to call another plumbing company for a second opinion. And when he sees that you were right all along, he will respect your judgement in the future.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Its been a while since I've been inside one of those old valves, but IF it was possible to plug that hole (which it isn't), would it cause water to come out both the shower and the spout at the same time without the diverter in the valve?


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Call Delta and ask if they make a plug. I had a resort remodel where I had hundreds of old moens with the diverters and they didn't want to replace the valve. Just the trim. Spoke with my rep and Moen makes a plug for them. After it's plugged you just install a diverter spout. Easy. If manufacturer says no, replace replace replace.


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

that Delta valve model number is a 636. I've sold tons of them back in the day. If, that is, if you could plug the diverter valve hole, you would have to put a diverter below the valve, as said earlier, to prevent the shower head and tub spout working at the same time. I had a house that I went to years ago, that the plumber put the delta valve in upside down. I couldn't get the valve loose, they used nails, and they only cut the hole in the 1pc Lasco T&S big enough to get the valve body through. Worked on it for over an hour to get the nails out. Finally had to get the homeowner a shower cut off and put it before the shower head.

I've got a GC that's the same way. He say's that he's a plumber (wifes father was) and he's always right, till I always prove him wrong.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

tell the homeowner what the gc wants to do and that you disagree with him. then the ho can see what a clown this guy is and fire the gc and hire one that knows what he's doing.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

house plumber said:


> tell the homeowner what the gc wants to do and that you disagree with him. then the ho can see what a clown this guy is and fire the gc and hire one that knows what he's doing.


The GC gave the plumber instructions that all communications are to go through him. He has the customer buffaloed. My wife said the GC had called us about this job, and since I had never heard of him, we sent him to this plumber. I am such a good guy.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*all you have to do is*

actually , all you have to do is take
the diverter out then hack saw the shaft 
off right down to the brass, 

then flip it on its back and solder the hole shut.....
sand it up and then use a lot of solder to plug it up good...

then just screw it back in....:thumbup:

I am pretty sure that this would work but I think
you would have to be a total retard to actually do it:laughing::yes:

A long time ago , in a pinch, I used to have to solder shut delta 400 kitchen spray outlets when the customer did not want the sprayer... just threw a nail into the outlet and soldered over it ........worked ok for decades....and it was easier than going back to the shop to get a faucet without the spray attachment.....

also , in our state its code to change out all tub and shower
valves during a re-model to upgrade them to pressure blansced ones....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Same regs. here. I will ask him tomorrow how it turned out. I have one of the valves in my scrap. It would have to be a factory plug to be safe. If they even make one.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*they dont make one*



slickrick said:


> Same regs. here. I will ask him tomorrow how it turned out. I have one of the valves in my scrap. It would have to be a factory plug to be safe. If they even make one.


 
I dont think they ever made something like that

 you could solder one shut if you absolutely had to
it would work as long as you took tha t o-ring off of it...


I would get the fellow to sign off on my liability first


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I was just chatting with TM and he said they make a plug for this valve. I never knew that. But he is really into delta.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> I was just chatting with TM and he said they make a plug for this valve. I never knew that. But he is really into delta.


I knew TM would know.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

UPDATE... The GC refuses to pay for the tub work and he had a handy hack solder up the diverter, trim plate would not go on. :laughing: I called the plumber and told him about the plug and where to find it. Thanks for the info.


----------

